
Just Launched: Hashgear(Trending hashtags) {apparel + accessories in 60 seconds} - marc_hashgear
https://hashgear.shop
======
marc_hashgear
Just launched my first company -- a technology-based eCommerce company called
Hashgear.

Basically, we take every trending hashtag from Twitter and turn it into t
shirts, hoodies, hats, phone cases, tank tops, etc -- within 60 seconds of
trending.

The idea came from realizing that people are passionate about expressing
themselves through hashtags online but there is no real, reliable source of
goods IRL that is updated at the speed of the internet. We give people the
opportunity to express themselves in real life, start a conversation, and
support causes they believe in.

We have a Philanthropy Program to donate proceeds from products related to
hashtags that are associated with natural disasters and humanitarian causes.

Check it out! Any comments welcome -- even trash talk about how fast you could
build a better version of this. Hit me up at marc@hashgear.shop with contact
info if you'd like a special HN discount code.

Cheers, Marc

